# Mill-Drill belts marked wrong?



## cheepo45 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
 I ordered new belts for my 8 x 29 table size Mill-Drill, using the sizes marked on the belts (B34 and B41). The new belts marked with the same numbers are too long and can't be tightened. The new ones are goodyear belts. Does anyone have any information on the proper sizes?
                                                Thanks, Cheepo45


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 7, 2013)

Take a measurement the B-34 should have an  outer circle circumference of 37"
and the b- 41 os of 44".
Measure with a string this should give a close to the size you need. 

I have a large assortment of v belts  will look and see . 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 7, 2013)

The g 10056 mill takes  a b33 and a b42  HMM one an inch bigger and one and inch smaller ? 
What mill do you have. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 7, 2013)

looks like the belts I have are  L series. IE light duty fractional HP. so you need b series. 
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will check into it more tomorrow.
                        Cheepo45


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks like the original belts are marked with the O. D. measurements, and the new belts are marked with the I. D. measurements! The moral of the story is don't trust anything chinese! I will have to send back the new belts. In the meantime, I bought two link belts from Harbor Freight and they work great! Much less vibration and a much better finish on my parts. The Harbor Freight belts are "A" series belts and the mill-drill takes "B" series, but they fit and work fine. They are probably one of the few  things in Harbor Freight that aren't made in China! (They are made in Italy!) So far I am impressed with the new belts-time will tell.....
                                        Cheepo45


----------

